# Wax Products - What sells best?



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I believe you get a better return off of transforming the wax into the other products but it also takes more time and investment. I sell wax to reenactors at around the same rate as it sells online, quick turn on the product.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Other than candles, we have the holiday wax figurines like little santa, elk, fairies, christmas tree, etc. There are
so many holiday decoration you can make out of wax. Make a mold or shop online then start pouring. I'm sure there
are other unique items you can make for a holiday wax gift box.


----------

